# Prairie Primer and other hs books for sale



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

Homeschooling materials for sale - All prices DO NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING COSTS. 

The Prairie Primer $25 
The LHOTP cookbook - hardback - $15
LHOTP in the classroom - $10

The Unit Study idea book and How to Create Your Own Unit Study by Valerie Bendt $10

Hardback Building Christian English Series Level 3 Rod and Staff - Teachers Edition $5

Hardback Mathematics for Christian Living Series Level 3 Rod and Staff - TE $5

The Kids' Science Book - by Robert Hirschfeld & Nancy White Creative experiences for hands-on fun ages 4-10 - $5

Kids' Create - by Laurie Carlson Art and Craft experiences for 3-9 yr olds $5

Dogs Unit Study Adventure - by Amanda Bennet - Fun with Pets, Responsibility and Animal Science - $3

Vocabulary Start-ups - independent word study cards A-Z Grades 3-6 by Monday morning $6

Thinking Start-ups - independent study cards a/z Grades 3-6 $6

Writing Start-ups 900 prompts A-Z for young authors Grades 3-6 $6 by monday morning

(If someone wants all three of the start-ups books (the cards have not been removed so pages are all intact), I will sell set for $15)

Keeping a Nature Journal - by Clare Walker Leslie and Charles E. Roth $6

ArtWorks for Kids by Evan Moor Grades 1-6 $6

More incredibly awesome Crafts for Kids - Better homes and Garden $5

Beautiful Feet Ancient History A Literature Approach - $4

Gospel Light's Discovery Lab Crafts for Kids - $4

Ranger Rick's NatureScope - Trees Are Terrific - $4


----------

